# About rising star young tenor Jonathan Antoine



## HEmbrey1 (Jan 31, 2016)

I have recently discovered and fallen head over heals in love with young tenor Jonathan Antoine. And my teen aged children adore him too. I'm very excited that he is so attractive to young people. They tend to shy away from classical music. Have you heard him yet? I love every track on his first Solo Cd 'Tenor' I'm getting it for Valentines Day!! Here he is singing Core 'Ngrato 



 Thank you everyone for your time. I just ..feel the strong need to share, such a beautiful voice! Thanks again, and have a great day all!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

HEmbrey1 said:


> I have recently discovered and fallen head over heals in love with young tenor Jonathan Antoine. And my teen aged children adore him too. I'm very excited that he is so attractive to young people. They tend to shy away from classical music. Have you heard him yet? I love every track on his first Solo Cd 'Tenor' I'm getting it for Valentines Day!! Here he is singing Core 'Ngrato
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your time. I just ..feel the strong need to share, such a beautiful voice! Thanks again, and have a great day all!


By imitating the great Pavarotti he's not gonna make it


----------



## HEmbrey1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Maybe I should have posted a different video? I just posted the first one I landed on. If you'll listen to his cd 'Tenor' you will see he is in absolutely no way imitating Pavarotti. He is definitely new and original He just gets asked to do him a lot because he can.


----------

